# Anyone try the Lenox Tight Space Tubing Cutters?



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw a set on the shelf at my supplier, and figured I'd give them a go. At just under $60.00, they're cheaper than the Kopex Pipeslice (about $30.00 each), and they seem to be built better. (One wheel fits all 3 sizes, stainless steel rollers)

I don't intend on replacing my Ridgid mini cutter, just these seem much faster when cutting sections out.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

ive been eyeing those out curious how well they work


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the Raptor ones from Ferguson's and they look similar. They work well but the cutting wheels suck!! 



Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Kopex in 1/2" and 3/4".

To be honest I hardly ever use them...

I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the Raptor ones from Fergy. work great.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

well worth the money


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, got a set, work great. I've noticed Lenox stepping up in plumbing tools and drillbits. They really seem to be moving forward, where others are falling behind. Just got a free set of Lenox tri cutter bits. The 1 3/8" is the best waterline bit that I've ever used.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I roll with AutoCut. 
I do mostly service and repair, and really like them.
If I was in new construction, I think they would be to slow.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Been using the Raptor ones also . They are great,, but have a LOT of replacement wheels on hand !


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I use the pipeslice brand I found them to be better than the auto cutter, less lip on the copper. How much was the Lenox set?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Yep, got a set, work great. I've noticed Lenox stepping up in plumbing tools and drillbits. They really seem to be moving forward, where others are falling behind. Just got a free set of Lenox tri cutter bits. The 1 3/8" is the best waterline bit that I've ever used.



Their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!! Love their bits and Holesaw kits, but their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have some scars to prove it. Did I mention their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Why in the world would you want 3 cutters? Ridgid mini thumb cutters replace all 3.
Stick with the original.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Why in the world would you want 3 cutters? Ridgid mini thumb cutters replace all 3.
> Stick with the original.



I'll take the 3, they can go where i cant turn a knob.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey DO those pipe wrenches grip great, I got 2 18s sell em to ya cheap. :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So if I understand it correctly their pipe wrenches...SUCK!!!! Do I have this right?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I think he eluded to that but was hard to tell, maybe he'll chime back in huh?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> So if I understand it correctly their pipe wrenches...SUCK!!!! Do I have this right?


Too much pivot in the lower jaw. I don't know if they're suppose to do that or if they're just sloppily made.

I returned 'em the next day and refurbished my trusty Rothenbergers.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!! Love their bits and Holesaw kits, but their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have some scars to prove it. Did I mention their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm never one to buy into things entirely. And my Ridgid aluminum's are all I'll ever swing.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm thinking about upgrading to the lenox cutters as well...currently i've been using the general autocuts...they've held up well over 3 years and only had to change out the cutting wheels a handful of times. I like how the lenox version does not require opening and closing that gate around the pipe.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Why in the world would you want 3 cutters? Ridgid mini thumb cutters replace all 3.
> Stick with the original.



I agree.

I bought a pair of these for 1/2", I liked them a lot. The pair I bought were similar, but I could not replace the cutting wheel, so after a few big copper jobs the cutter was basically garbage, it took like 30 rotations just to cut a piece of L pipe.

I've gone back to the ridgid thumb cutters, the size of the cutters are the same, and I've never had a problem to where I couldn't turn the knob.

Wheels are cheap and replaceable too!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have Ridgid and Rothenberger aluminum pipe wrenches and to be honest the Rothenberger give any wrenches a run for the money. I actually grab the Rothenberger more than not if I have a choice. The counter guy assured me I would'nt be disapointed and he was right.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> So if I understand it correctly their pipe wrenches...SUCK!!!! Do I have this right?


Sorry to be so vague with my description. I have often been criticized for not really saying what I think. 

So I will explain further, when under a house and you only have 6" of wrenching room the Lenox take 5 1/2 to bite. 

If the pipe is not in pristine condition when you are trying to grip it the Lenox will slip, even if you carry a wire brush with you to clean the jaws after every turn.

The Lenox have a way of loosing or gaining size even when they are not put down. If you pull off a pipe and reset there is a 50% chance it will be loose when you try, the other 50% is it will be to tight.

I would, and have taken Harbor Freight pipe wrenches over Lenox any day of the week. I would consider visegrips before their pipe wrenches.

To sum up their pipe wrenches SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice hole saws though.:laughing:

I'm sorry if this is still a little ambiguous.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I have Ridgid and Rothenberger aluminum pipe wrenches and to be honest the Rothenberger give any wrenches a run for the money. I actually grab the Rothenberger more than not if I have a choice. The counter guy assured me I would'nt be disapointed and he was right.


What makes Rothenberger better? In the pics they look very similar to Ridgid.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the ridgid pipewrenches and mini tubing cutters.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Many years ago I used to use orange cutters by General that were exactly like those. They were pretty good. Not good for everything, but decent. I still kept my Ridgid mini cutters handy for lots of tight cuts.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Just got a free set of Lenox tri cutter bits. The 1 3/8" is the best waterline bit that I've ever used.


Funny. I bought one of those and liked it a little at first, but soon began to dislike and then hate it. I went back to self-feeds.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> What makes Rothenberger better? In the pics they look very similar to Ridgid.


 I don't think they are any better, but easily just as good. I do tend to grab them unless someone else has them out already. Haven't thought much about why to be honest, I think when my mind is consumed with the task at hand I grab the most dependable option I have that will keep my mind on my work. Perfectly happy with the Ridgids though and carry them in sizes from 12" up to 24"s at all time.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> What makes Rothenberger better? In the pics they look very similar to Ridgid.


 They are pretty much the same. It's all in my head.

After decades and decades of loyalty to Ridgid, I'm still having problems wrapping my head around the fact that Ridgid is now Home Depot's house brand.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> They are pretty much the same. It's all in my head.
> 
> After decades and decades of loyalty to Ridgid, *I'm still having problems wrapping my head around the fact that Ridgid is now Home Depot's house brand.*


That is my biggest distraction as well. Most supply houses around here, have stopped carrying Ridgid altogether.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> They are pretty much the same. It's all in my head.
> 
> After decades and decades of loyalty to Ridgid, I'm still having problems wrapping my head around the fact that Ridgid is now Home Depot's house brand.



All those years being supported by pros gave them a reputation that was an easy sale to the DIY market. It was a market dollar they couldn't refuse.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> All those years being supported by pros gave them a reputation that was an easy sale to the DIY market. It was a market dollar they couldn't refuse.


I wonder how much Lenox partnering up with lots of parts store had to do with it? The only place I could get a Ridgid pipe wrench in Tucson was a tool store or HD


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that I got a hands on for them today. I would say they are justifiable for a service mechanic.
Not to pragmatic for a new rough mechanic.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Now that I got a hands on for them today. I would say they are justifiable for a service mechanic.
> Not to pragmatic for a new rough mechanic.



How much?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with the Lenox pipe wrench. I bought an 8" on a whim because I didn't have one to go to a job.

After reading some of the comments on here I remember that wrench now being a PITA half the time being so loose in the lower jaw. 

I misplaced it, haven't seen it in a few years but it's still here at the shop.


I've been using 1 ridgid, 3 harbor freight ones. They hold up well. 

I've got one pipe wrench, 24incher that has a curled handle. Never in a million years have I found such a design that really works in some applications.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

My wrenches are mostly Ridgid. Although I have a few Olympia wrenches I bought from tractor supply and I've find they hold up as well as the Ridgids. All my cutters are Ridgid.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of my pipe wrenches are old Craftsmen, but I have two Ridgid, one 8" throwaway and a old nickel plated Diamond Horseshoe monkey wrench that is the king of the union breakers.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> How much?


Didn't bother asking price. Just like everything else at supply no price stickers.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would guess that 3 piece kit is at least $75. 


For close cutting, does anybody use an occilating cutter like the Fein Multimaster? I've thought about one of those before and you could use it for many other things.





Paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I would guess that 3 piece kit is at least $75.
> 
> 
> For close cutting, does anybody use an occilating cutter like the Fein Multimaster? I've thought about one of those before and you could use it for many other things.
> ...


I am so close to pulling the trigger on one of those. We need to get a bigger hard money job, where we build consumables into the price and I can bury some tools on it.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

The 3-pc cutter kit was $60.00 CDN.

One Kopex PipeSlice was $30.00.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

*Need parts for Lennox 3/4" tight spaces tubing cutter*

There is a tension bar that breaks about once a month. My wholesaler is pretty high on these and it's costing me a lot of money.

Does anybody know where you can buy a rebuild kits for these?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Try calling Lenox ? I lost a screw out of my mini cutters and they sent me one free of charge.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought those once, never again. The orange Auto Cut brand was much better.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no use for them. I have some pretty small cutters and almost never use the tiny ones.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

[email protected] is the email address I had to send a request for the screw.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Good to know they will replace the parts. I bought this set about a year ago and broke the 1/2" and the 3/4" cutter the first month.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If not get some ridgids. Never an issue with them.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I usa sawzall and channel locks to remove all the burrs....I like the 18" wrench In this set. It really is one handed with no positioning/repositioning. Granted it's not for really stupid stubborn pipe unless you heat it, but it's suuuuper handy. Got it on ebay for like 30$ and I ain't broke it yet.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

All apprentices need this one so they can unscrew pipe on the floor In front of the customer
And look like a bad a$$.


----------

